# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Unable to post

## Vale91

Hi everybody, Thanks to let me join this forum, i am reading it since 2013. 2 days ago i was trying to post in the anabolic section, but it seems that i can't due to some restrictions. Can someone please help me?? Thanks and have a nice day.

P.s. sorry for my bad english

----------


## *Admin*

Let me know if it is still a problem it should be fixed...

----------


## Vale91

> Let me know if it is still a problem it should be fixed...


Still the same problem; it's something about spam software

----------


## Vale91

welcome

----------


## L8JM

same thing is happening with me.. I've tried to correct all grammar and made sure there's nothing offensive etc in my post, but I am trying to get some advice about starting my first cycle and I can't post either.. I've been trying for a few days now and am not getting anywhere.
btw welcome to the forum lol

----------


## Steroid N00b

I'm having the same problem. It is very frustrating! It says that I cannot post due to restrictions related to the "Spam Software."

----------


## TheTaxMan

Make sure there is no @ sign or web addresses in your post

----------

